# Finally moved!



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Well, it took an extra night than planned, but I'm finally settled in Kansas City! 

We were delayed due to the huge storm & tornadoes that were going on in KC on Monday. My friend here warned us & we decided it was best to stop rather than try to drive through such bad weather with a trailer & the animals. Luckily, we were just coming up to Des Moines, IA, and my friend quickly found us a pet-friendly hotel very close to where we were! The hotel was wonderful, the animals handled the stay very nicely, and it all went much better than it could have. I'm seriously impressed at how well my old lady pup is handling everything. She's had a big adventure for such an old girl! 15 years old and she's had her first car ride over 2 hours, first out-of-state trip, and first hotel stay. As long as she's had her bed & food, she's been happy to settle in wherever we are. 

The crabs have done pretty well too, though it's kind of hard to tell if they're stressed! I spent a long time getting their totes set up yesterday & need to try & get some pictures today if I can. Right now I'm fighting to keep them warm enough - the basement where we're staying is quite cold. The temps are safe (73-74), but not warm enough to make me happy. I'd like to have them from 80-85. I'll be doing some more insulating today to see if I can get it bumped up, and will probably add heaters too. I may have to order some bigger heaters as well, or maybe hook up my space heater...we'll see!

I would've posted yesterday when we got here, but it was a very busy day with getting unpacked, trailer returned, and settling in animals! Just wanted to let everyone on here know that I finally got here.


----------



## trufflesontrapeze (Mar 31, 2015)

that so cool congrats on moving i recently moved to with lots of animals.oh yeah you have crabs thats really cool my crabs thought were kinda scary cause they were sea crabs and some how they learned how to get out of the fish tank and i would find them crawling on the ground it would be so scary but after about a month they died.but yeah quick yip what i liked to do when i moved was i really liked to let my hedgehog truffles run around get used to th scent


----------



## writergirlmel (May 16, 2015)

Glad to hear you made it there safely, that everything went smoothly, and that you're pretty much settled!


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Glad to hear you made it safely. 

Get settled in and then we want pix of your crabby-babies! :grin:


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

Yay! You're here! When you're settled, come see baby hedgehogs!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Yes!!  I'll send you a message! I'll have to see when my friend has a day off (besides tomorrow) or if they'd be willing to go on a day they work. If you don't mind my friend coming, I think they'd love to see the babies too (just the one friend!). Otherwise I'll just grab their car at some point when you'll be free and come by myself.


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

More the merrier! I figure at 4 weeks I can have friends come down and see them for a little while. Lots of handling for social baby hogs!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Awesome!  Hopefully they'll be very friendly for their new owners. I'm still in a frantic BUT I WANT A HEDGEHOG state, but the dog has a vet appointment in two hours, so paying for that will probably bring me back to reality. :lol: Soon, though....


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Just a tip, since it appears you moved from mid michigan. I am not familiar with the weather there and what threats you would have other than cold issues. 
If you have a basement and room in said basement, if you can keep an extra cage for pretty much anything that needs caged in the basement it can save some panic if you get into a tornado warning.
Watches don't mean anything, well growing up we used to say it was the first sign of spring in Kansas. 
But the backup cage in the basement saves a bit of scrambling when a siren goes off.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah, Michigan is pretty tame in general. :lol: Only one venomous snake (threatened & very shy too), not a ton of large carnivores, and our weather doesn't usually get too extreme, though winters are pretty cold. We do get tornadoes, but not like here!

We're only going to be in this house for a couple months & my friend's family is pretty used to dealing with tornadoes. Friend has a dog & cat and my dog & the hermit crabs are already downstairs, so the hardest part of any tornado threats will be keeping the dogs separate.  But we'll definitely have to figure out a good emergency plan once we've moved out & have more small animals! Thank you for the suggestions.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I am so glad you arrived safely and are settling in. Keep me posted!


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

Yea for safe arrivals and getting settled!


----------

